# Derm destruction codes



## codergirl.123 (Jun 10, 2015)

NEED HELP WITH DESTRUCTION CODES 17262, MULTIPLE LESIONS ON UPPER ARM.. IS THIS CONSIDERED THE  SAME SITE ? OR WOULD I NEED TO ADD ALL EXCISONS TOGETHOR? THANKS , Codergirl123


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 10, 2015)

You never add excision sizes together.  If the provider performed only one excision that encompasses several lesions, you still use the code for the excised diameter.  If each lesion is a separate excision then you code for each excision with a separate code. If they are all in the same location you will need the 59 or XS modifier on the second and subsequent.


----------



## codergirl.123 (Jun 11, 2015)

*coding for ED & C cpt 17262*

thank you for responding, I should probably give more detail, i have 3 lesions,  that had ED&C done, cpt 17262, they were on the arm, so I would code that as 17262, 17262-76,59, 17262-76,59  ( because they are all on the arm ( limb) ? is that correct?  the code category gives the choice of TRUNK, ARMS, LEGS, so these are all limb. if I had any additional sites, ex. chest, that would be seperate as well? thanks so much


----------



## CatchTheWind (Jun 22, 2015)

You wouldn't use any 76 modifiers.  Just code 17262, 17262-59, 17262-59


----------



## dorinda05 (Feb 23, 2018)

*DESTRUCTION of multiple malignant lesions on same anatomical area*

I know this is an old post but the topic came up today about this issue. Can someone please provide me the reference where it states to bill the same code but add modifier 59 to the additional lesion codes beings this is different for the excisional codes adding the sizes together.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 23, 2018)

You never add the sizes of the excision codes together, you only add the sizes of repairs together when it is the same type of repair in the same area identified by the codes.


----------



## brandybaby (Apr 23, 2018)

*DESTRUCTION of malignant lesions, not excision*

Hi,

I would also like a reference for coding Destruction (17260-17286) of malignant lesions.  I am aware of coding guidelines for excision and repair but the AMA/CPT gives no guidance on how malignant destruction should be billed.

Thanks,
Bran


----------



## yhenderson (May 30, 2019)

HI,
What is the correct coding  recommended for verruca excision with use of CO2 laser.  The surgeon dictates excision of wart then uses the laser and phenol to the areas.

Thanks
Yolanda


----------

